# R100 Saginaw



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just sitting in Saginaw looking forward to the shoot tomorrow. The hottub was nice and will be even better tomorrow after a long day on the range. We (lancerman and I) saw the elephant today and it is huge! I just hope so is the 12 ring! LOL!


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Good luck buddy, I hope you guys have a blast!! Take some pics!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

That will be the course I will be on tomorrow. Shot the North American side today. Some great set-ups and wasn't busy at all. We were thinking everyone else was shooting the African side today! 

Good luck to all those shooting tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

I shot the entire course yesterday. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I shot 505 on the african on saturday (had a bad day) and 526 on the N. american side today and left with a door prize


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Nice shooting jeff , Paul shot a 928 (crossbow) and I shot 916 ( should have used a peep ) shot all 100 on Sat. needless to say us two old guys were pretty tired by the end . Oh and we both smoked the apple off that deer. Great shoot looking forward to next year already.
:thumbs_up


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

FarmerPaul said:


> I shot the entire course yesterday. Really enjoyed it.


It took our group of 3, 4 1/2 hours just to shoot the African side yesterday. Started at 10AM just after the rain and just got our score cards in. :thumb:

Had a great time too. I was shooting awesome at the long shots (Rhino over water, giraffe, etc.)


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jerome I could see how you could get burnt out shooting all 100 in one day. I had a little bit of a rough day on Sat. but it was still fun and we both managed to hit the apple. We had pretty much clear sailing through both sides. We'll probably go back next year and do the same routine. One guy in hunter class claims he shot 562 N.American and 576 African. If he realy did shoot that I would love to shoot with him cause I could learn a few things! That is like 30-50 points per side higher than anyone else. He can be my teacher!!!! LOL!


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

*r100*

so did they could 11's or 12's. sounds like a great shoot. got to get me aone of those passports to go over.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brad, they counted 12's. I found alot of the African/novelty side to have unusual vitals in both size and location.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

dh1 said:


> Brad, they counted 12's. I found alot of the African/novelty side to have unusual vitals in both size and location.


I would agree with you on that. Seems the 12x could have been larger on that elephant and there was another one that the 12 spot seemed no bigger than a quarter! :mg:

The distances seem to range from 2 yards to 60 yards. :wink: The guy that shot those high 500's, I would have loved to learn too from him!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

with those kind of scores on those coarses I'm suprised he's not walking around all decked out in sponsored gear from head to toe. That African side was tough and not ever seeing the targets before made it even tougher.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

dh1 said:


> I shot 505 on the african on saturday (had a bad day) and 526 on the N. american side today and left with a door prize


Excellent scores!

Mine were lower, but I'll second the door prize... Wonderful course, good hosts, most shooters were very friendly.

I'd highly recommend that it's worth the trip to anyone... go to an R100 if you get the chance. :thumbs_up: :thumbs_up: :thumbs_up:


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I won a rhinehart target you roll out and shoot. It is about the size of a soccer ball. One of the bows would have been nice. Did anyone have a problem crossing the boarder. We had a little hassle getting in to the U.S. but breezed back in to Canada. I thought there would have been a few more venders. There you go Jerome next year you could be a vendor.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a gr8 time at the shoot. They treated my wife and I like king and a queen. Left the building open for me to shoot indoors and use the washrooms, and I stayed there till Monday and went off to Nascar. Just got home and hour ago. Wonderful shoot, wonderful people.


----------

